# Buying a 96 Maxima GXE: some questions ...



## yella (Jun 14, 2004)

Folks,

I'm planning to buy a 96 Maxima GXE(86k miles). I took it for pre-purchase inspection and the technician found some issues with it. The check engine light was on. The Tech mentioned this is due to a faulty knock sensor. He mentioned it costs $389(incl 2.5 hours of labor). He also mentioned CV boots are bad and need replacement soon, if not right away - Cost is $380(2x190). Are these quotes normal? The shop itself is very reputable.

The seller mentioned that CEL came on 8 months back and the problem was a faulty canister purge solenoid. It was fixed at that time.

My question is if 96 maximas are reliable or not. It looks like we have to spend $800 to fix the above mentioned two issues. The owner spend $300 to fix the last CEL problem. Is CEL an ongoing problem due to the first year of introduction by Nissan?

Should I go ahead with this car.

Thanks in advance.

PS: This looks like a great forum for nissan enthusiasts.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

A new knock sensor would run about $100 depending on where you go...I've seen it cheaper online somewhere. Install isn't 'too' hard even for a novice wrench-turner. You should REALLY do this yourself...or drive to Texas and I'll only charge you $60 to install, haha. (Even a newB mechanic could get it changed out in less than an hour...maybe your mechanic thinks you have to take off the whole intake manifold, which you really don't need to)

The cv boots sounds like a good estimate ONLY if the mechanic is changing out the cv axle at the same time. (I know you may have meant to say axle but just in case the whole thing should be replaced.)

I would think that if those were the only problems the mechanic found then I would get the Maxima if it's for a good price. Is it auto or manual?

If you do get it and you ever get the cel then check out this...
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=104931


----------



## yella (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi there. Thanks for your prompt reply. It is an auto. I'm in california(bay area). I'm paying $5250 for the car(CD player, powerseats are other options).

The quote for just CV boots, not the axle.

Thanks.




MrEous said:


> A new knock sensor would run about $100 depending on where you go...I've seen it cheaper online somewhere. Install isn't 'too' hard even for a novice wrench-turner. You should REALLY do this yourself...or drive to Texas and I'll only charge you $60 to install, haha. (Even a newB mechanic could get it changed out in less than an hour...maybe your mechanic thinks you have to take off the whole intake manifold, which you really don't need to)
> 
> The cv boots sounds like a good estimate ONLY if the mechanic is changing out the cv axle at the same time. (I know you may have meant to say axle but just in case the whole thing should be replaced.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just an FYI, 'just' replacing the boots isn't a very good idea. It will only lead to problems with your cv axle further down the road. The cv boots are designed to keep _all_ dirt out. If the boots are cracked and need replaced then the chances are VERY high it is too late for the axle.
And that estimate is way too high for just the cv boot.

Otherwise looks like a good deal.


----------

